# "Horned" ears



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I really don't know how to describe this, but I know a beautiful well bred GSD that has what I would call horned ears. There may be a more appropriate term for this. Interestingly, I've met one of his litter mates and she has the same ears. Neither parent does.

The tops of the ears curve back slightly. When facing forward, you can't tell. But if the dogs ears are facing outwards and you are looking at him from the front or back, you can very easily see the curves at the top.

Is this good, bad, indifferent? Is this common in any particular line?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I've seen it many times with the old american show line dogs .
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko's ears do this a little bit! It's subtle though, not real obvious. I didn't know it was unusual.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

carmspack said:


> I've seen it many times with the old american show line dogs .
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


The dogs sire is WGSL (an import) and the dam is WL though to be honest I'm not sure what kind of WL. She is an import as well though. Is this seen in other lines? Is is considered a fault?


----------

